# Belly to Back



## Aurora (Oct 19, 2007)

I just had to share this.

My boy has been plushing out quite nicely. Last weekend when he was up here visiting he was helping me with my gaining efforts, though of course he was eating well right along with me. When we got done at a restaurant he was full but I decided I wanted to get Subway. It wasn't until we were standing in line that I felt just how full he was, as he stood behind me and pressed his big, round belly into the small of my back, filling all the space. It was seriously one of the most erotic things ever.

We do that while laying in bed as well. Such a comforting thing, all that plush softness filling the gaps. Mmm. 

Anyone else have similar experiences?

~Aurora


----------



## bellyboy (Oct 19, 2007)

I wish....


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 19, 2007)

I was once out with a super hot fat guy. We were at a bar watching a football game on TV and we were sitting side by side. He reached over and took my hand and with his other hand, lifted his belly up. He put my hand underneath it and let it fall. It wa so sexy to feel how big he was, and for him to know how much his body excited me. I loved sitting there with his big, soft gut resting on my hand.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 20, 2007)

thats why I'm always the little spoon while spooning.


----------



## BeeBee (Oct 20, 2007)

My girlfriend is exactly the right height, etc. for me to rest my belly on her back shelf while I hug her. We both love that!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 20, 2007)

When Mary and I are... intertwined, I seem to fill up all the very easily now. 

Something tells me she likes it.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Oct 21, 2007)

Aurora said:


> I just had to share this.We do that while laying in bed as well. Such a comforting thing, all that plush softness filling the gaps. Mmm.
> 
> Anyone else have similar experiences?


Oh, yes...

I'm just on the slimmer side of average. If I'm cuddled up, face to face, with a slim-to-average guy, there will be places where our fronts don't make contact. 

There was a time, however, when I had the good fortune to cuddle up with a very round young man. _Complete_ contact, boys & girls. 

-Qit


----------



## BHMforBBW (Oct 22, 2007)

There is nothing more sexy to me than having the opportunity to have intimate physical contact with a BBW. Between my super fat, super soft body and hers, our embraces become totally erotic experiences - each and every one!

My lover especially loves to lift my belly when we are in line someplace and people around us cant see. She lifts it up and lets it fall, keeping her hands on it gently, in order to feel the several seconds of blissful bouncing and jiggling until it settles in again. Then she'll often continue to squeeze it, really sinking her fingers in deep, while looking up and me, and watching my eyes roll back in my head with pleasure, my breathing coming faster and more intensely. We actually left a movie line once to bee-line it home, our passions were so ignited by this little game. 

Kindest regards,
Marek

PS Aurora, btw, I'm one of your biggest fans (pun intended!) lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 22, 2007)

Aurora said:


> we were standing in line that I felt just how full he was, as he stood behind me and pressed his big, round belly into the small of my back, filling all the space. It was seriously one of the most erotic things ever.
> 
> We do that while laying in bed as well. Such a comforting thing, all that plush softness filling the gaps. Mmm.
> 
> ...


*
I LOVE nothing more then spooning and feeling a huge round belly in the small of my back..thats also my all TIME FAVORITE position..although just having a man 2-3x my size cuddling me is superbly erotic...fondling massive man tits, bellys, huge arms, legs....shoulders, backs........NEED I GO ON *:eat2:


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Oct 23, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> ........NEED I GO ON *:eat2:


Please do! 

-Qit


----------



## Tracy (Oct 23, 2007)

My Ex would come up behind me and hug me and when he did his large tummy would be pressed into my back. Oh so nice!


----------



## Melian (Oct 23, 2007)

I have always preferred to be the big spoon and having my hands all over the man.....


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 23, 2007)

Melian said:


> I have always preferred to be the big spoon and having my hands all over the man.....



On a practical level, when you are cuddling with a fat guy, his tummy is going to get in the way if you're the "little spoon." I much prefer being on the outside and wrapping my hands around his waist. Also, since I love mens' shoulders and love handles, I like having access to all of that.

<----- Horny. Now.


----------



## psychiatryst22 (Oct 23, 2007)

As a very petite girl, I love it when I get to be the "big spoon" and feel my guy's big belly and his rolls on the his sides with my hands... but I also just love the feeling of his belly pressing into the small of my back... I get excited just thinking about it!


----------



## Tad (Oct 24, 2007)

1) Welcome 'psychiatryst,' as that is your first post!

2) My wife and I are both moderately fat. I'm usually the big spoon, and I love being able to rest my hand on her belly. Were she an FFA though I'm sure I'd enjoy having her being the big spoon and holding my belly to.


----------



## stefanie (Oct 24, 2007)

It's heaven to feel my husband's belly pressed up against me from behind, whether lying down or standing.


----------



## cammy (Oct 25, 2007)

OMG...I can't decide - big spoon or little spoon - both are soooo friggin' yummy! I really wish my BHM could just replicate and sandwich me in the middle.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 25, 2007)

cammy said:


> OMG...I can't decide - big spoon or little spoon - both are soooo friggin' yummy! I really wish my BHM could just replicate and sandwich me in the middle.


 
As Smashmouth sang it:
*I can't get enough of you baby
Right or Wrong
Baby Right or Wrong
When you had to go I hated the thought
I always wish the night was twice as long
My heart crys out more baby
I love you so much
I wish that there was more of you to touch*​


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 25, 2007)

Spooning is one of my most favorite passtimes!

I agree that it is tough to decide on which spoon is the best spoon, but if I'm with a big guy, I think I prefer the little spoon. Like you all have mentioned, something about his belly pushing up against your back. Mm...

damn. I want to spoon now.


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (Oct 25, 2007)

Aurora said:


> I just had to share this.
> 
> My boy has been plushing out quite nicely. Last weekend when he was up here visiting he was helping me with my gaining efforts, though of course he was eating well right along with me. When we got done at a restaurant he was full but I decided I wanted to get Subway. It wasn't until we were standing in line that I felt just how full he was, as he stood behind me and pressed his big, round belly into the small of my back, filling all the space. It was seriously one of the most erotic things ever.
> 
> ...



WOW I love doing that with my wife, it is a great way to get things started.


----------



## fall_out_girl (Nov 22, 2007)

i know this post is from last month but i just had to reply
I'm new to the boards and i have to say this is one of the things i really love about my boyfriend hes noticed that i love it aswell lol

i like to play little spoon most of the time 

Good to know already that i'm not the only one that likes it!


----------



## scarcity (Nov 22, 2007)

Belly to back is awesome! (y) <-- Thumb up.

...but I looove being the big spoon :happy:


----------



## Melian (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm glad this thread resurfaced; it's got me turned on all over again!

Plus now I've found a man who "can't fall asleep" without spooning. :wubu:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Wanderer (Nov 24, 2007)

About right, yes. Imagine two spoons, one nested inside the other.

The spoon doing the nesting is the "little spoon".

The spoon being nested in is the "big spoon".


----------



## Kazak (Nov 26, 2007)

Melian said:


> Plus now I've found a man who "can't fall asleep" without spooning. :wubu:


 sounds like me, i cant fall asleep unless im holding something in my arms and pulled to my chest. unfortunately i have to use a pillow.


----------

